# ss Olivegrove/Grove Line



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

My father served on the ss Olivegrove from Jan-Apr 1939. She was sunk only four days into the War. I was wondering if any members have a photo of this ship and also could anyone tell me what became of the *Grove Line*. I assume the Line was taken over by another Co. Any help would be appreciated.

ss OLIVEGROVE Official No 160236
*built by Lithgows Port Glasgow*,
*Yard No 819* 
*Engines by David Rowan & Co Ltd Glasgow* 
*Port of Registry:* Glasgow
*Propulsion:* triple expansion 3cy 378nhp
*Built:* 1928
*Ship Type:* Cargo Vessel
*Tonnage:* 4060t
*Length:* 375ft
*Breadth:* 52.5ft
*Draught:* 23ft8
*Owner History:*
D Alexander & Sons Glasgow
*Status:* Torpedoed & Sunk - 7/9/1939

Rgds


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hello Hugh,

Ted Finch from the Rootsweb forum states the following:

Originally Alexander & Arthurs started in 1898 with a small fleet and traded mostly to Mediterranean ports. In 1908 R. T. Arthurs struck out on his own and Alexander & Mair was formed with 3 ships all suffixed .......GROVE. They increased their fleet to 6 vessels and during WWI, replaced each ship as it was lost. They lost 8 ships through enemy action and 2 in collision between 1914-18 and then ceased trading. However, the Grove Line (Glasgow) was registered in 1924 by David Alexander and bought three ships to trade with Spain (OAKGROVE, MAPLEGROVE and OLIVEGROVE). Only two ships remained by WWII, one was lost but the Ministry of War Transport allocated the company six ships for management. The company was wound up in 1947.

Sorry can't find photo


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Hugh

Pretty similar

OLIVEGROVE - 1939 
Code letters: GSVX Official Number: 160236 
Rigging: steel single screw steamer; 1 deck; 6 partly cemented bulkheads; fitted with direction finder; 
cellular double bottom 323 feet, 982 tons; Aft Peak Tank 161 tons 
Tonnage: 4,060 tons gross, 3,853 under deck and 2,517 net 
Dimensions: 375 feet long, 52.5 foot beam and holds 23.8 feet deep; Poop 34 feet; Bridge 225 feet; 
Forecastle 41 feet 
Construction: 1929, Lithgows Ltd. in Port Glasgow 
Propulsion: triple expansion engine with 3 cylinders of 24, 40 & 68 inches diameter respectively; 
stroke 45 inches; operating at 200 p.s.i.; 378 nominal horsepower; 3 single ended boilers; 
9 corugated furnaces; grate surface 173 sq. ft.; heating surface 6,132 sq. ft.; 
engine by D. Rowan & Co. Ltd. in Glasgow 
Owners: Grove Line (Glasgow) Ltd. (David Alexander & Sons, managers) 
Port of registry: Glasgow 

Hopefully will find a photo for you today


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Hugh

Abit additional info picked up it was U-33 which sank the Olivegrove. She was later sank herself in 1940 by HMS Gleamer. Cannot find any photos but the following should be able to help as they have all the photos of vessels built by Lithgows limited of the Clyde. Please find

Duty Archivist University of Glasgow 0141 330 5515
email: [email protected]

Its worth contacting them Ive had alot of good help in the past


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Billy, Gdynia,

Thanks to you both. I knew it would be difficult but thanks for trying for me.
Will check out Glasgow later today.

Rgds


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Just had a reply back from Glasgow. They have a photo of the ship but they want £27.50 for it.

What is it with those museums. They charge an arm and a leg for a photo. My father served on 54 ships thats a hell of a lot of money if I were to buy them all.

Rgds


----------

